# neuer mailserver, konten umziehen



## Rupertt (19. Juli 2011)

Hallo,

mein erster mailserver ist langsam ausgelastet und ich möchte einen neuen einrichten und auch eine domaind dorthin umziehen.
Kann ich die Daten aus der ipsconfigDB exportieren und in der neuen einfügen oder wie geht man hier vor?


Mir fällt gerade auf das die mailuserid udn groupid ja anders sind,
kommt man an einem neuanlegen der Konten vorbei?
danke


----------



## Till (19. Juli 2011)

Um wlche ISPConfig Version geht es?


----------



## Rupertt (19. Juli 2011)

3.0.3 im moment


----------



## Till (19. Juli 2011)

Ok. Dann sind aber amilserver user und Groupid auf jeden Fall identisch, denn alle ISPConfig 3 Mailserver laufen auf User und Group vmail. Die einzelnen mailkonten haben ja keine eigenen user.

Daher kannst Du einfach das komplette /var/vmail verzeichnis und die ISPConfig Datenbank auf den neuen Server übernehmen (ist doch ein single Server setup?)


----------



## Rupertt (19. Juli 2011)

Hallo,

das ist ein multisererver setup mit einzlenm DB,mail, webserver und einem ispconfig master.
Soll ich die ganze DB übernehmen oder nur die Zeilen der Domain die ich umziehen möchte, das sind ja noch 100 andere Domains drauf.

Nehme ich die daten aus der DB des ispconfigmaster oder des mailservers?

Ich kann ja in den maildomainsettings den server nicht ändern, woher würde der neue node den wissen welche ID er nehmen soll?


----------



## Till (19. Juli 2011)

Dann ist das Ganze bedeutend schwieriger, denn in einem Multiserver setup sind die Konetn an den Server über dessen ID gebunden, d.h. swenn Du einen neuen Server hinzufügst und die Konten dorthin kopierst, verbleiben sie trotzdem auf dem bisherigen aletn system, der neue Server wird dann einfach ignoriert.

Du müsstest daher wie folgt vorgehen:

1) den zusätzlichen ISPConfig mailserver installieren und an den master anbinden.
2) Die server_id des Servers bestimmen und dann die server_id für alle Einträge in den mail_* Tabellen auf dem Master die zukünftig auf dem neuen Server sein sollen auf die neue server_id ändern.
3) Dann alle Datensätze aus der DB, welche die neue server_id haben, auf den neuen mailserver kopieren.
4) Die Unterverzeichnisse von /var/vmail der Domains die umgezogen werden sollen, auf den neuen mailserver kopieren.

Und vorher ein backup der master DB nicht vergessen


----------



## Rupertt (20. Juli 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe jetzt ein anderes Problem.
Ich habe eine Clone des ersten Mailserver erstellt, dort ispconfig deinstalliert und die alte lokale DB gelöscht.
Dann ispconfig neu installiert und den server in den Cluster genommen.

Jetzt werden die Jobs nicht abgearbeitet und im ispconfig.log stehen folgenden Einträge:


```
05.07.2011-12:04 - WARNING - DB::query(SELECT action_id, action_type, action_param FROM sys_remoteaction WHERE server_id = 4  AND  action_id > 0 ORDER BY action_id) -> mysql_query SELECT command denied to user 'ispc
srv4'@'panelmail.xxx.de' for table 'sys_remoteaction'
05.07.2011-12:05 - WARNING - DB::query(SELECT action_id, action_type, action_param FROM sys_remoteaction WHERE server_id = 4  AND  action_id > 0 ORDER BY action_id) -> mysql_query SELECT command denied to user 'ispc
srv4'@'panelmail.xxxx.de' for table 'sys_remoteaction'
05.07.2011-12:06 - WARNING - DB::query(SELECT action_id, action_type, action_param FROM sys_remoteaction WHERE server_id = 4  AND  action_id > 0 ORDER BY action_id) -> mysql_query SELECT command denied to user 'ispc
srv4'@'panelmail.xxxx.de' for table 'sys_remoteaction'
```
Hier wird nicht eindeutig der alte server panelmail genutzt, 
mein clone heißt aber panelmail2.

kann ich das irgentwie wieder hinbiegen, 
ich verstehe auch nicht warum er server_id = 4 hat, dies ist definitv der alte server, der neue hat die ID 18.

im ipsconfig werden die jobs mit dem richtigen server angezeigt:


```
20.07.2011 12:13             panelmail2.xxxx.de             Update             server                                                                
             
                                            20.07.2011 12:13             panelmail2.xxxx.de             Update             server
```
vielen dank


EDIT:

ups der letzte logeintrag ist von gestern, liegt eher an den berechtigungen in der DB auf dem node:

```
mysql> GRANT ALL ON *.* TO 'ispconfig'@'locahost' IDENTIFIED BY 'd29921e00er23gb2gfvda1badbd73';
ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: YES)
```
warum darf root das denn nicht, auf einmal?


----------



## Till (20. Juli 2011)

Laut Fehlermeldung ist das Passwort falsch. Versiuch Dich doch mal mit dem root Passwort dass Du bei der Installation von ISPConfig angegeben hast in die lokale mysql DB einzuloggen:

mysql -h localhost -u root -p


----------



## Rupertt (20. Juli 2011)

Hallo,

war alles richtig, auch ein löschen der user in mysql.user hat nichts gebracht.
Ich habe das mysql nochmla kommplett nue installiert und jetzt geht das meiste schon...


----------



## Rupertt (21. Juli 2011)

mmh, mir kommt gerade die Frage wenn ich jetzt die zeilen in die DB einfüge, rafft ispconfig das und legt die passenden Ordner dann an?


----------



## Till (21. Juli 2011)

Du kopierst die Ordner doch rüber (siehe punkt 4 meiner Liste), ispconfig muss und soll also keine Ordner anlegen.


----------



## Rupertt (21. Juli 2011)

ich bin mit dem Umzug durch, bis jetzt sieht alles gut aus, logins per telnet gehen alle, montag stell ich den DNS um, da hängt zuviel dran als das ich das woende dafür opfern möchte.


----------



## Rupertt (14. Sep. 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe den Server jetzt live genommen, leider bekomme ich bei vielen eingehenden Mails eine badheader meldung:


```
X-Amavis-Alert: BAD HEADER SECTION, Non-encoded 8-bit data (char F6 hex):
        X-Spam-Report: ...ungen Ihres Abonnements k\366nnen Sie hier v[...]
```
Der Server ist ein 1zu1 Kopie eine voll funktionierenden Mailservers.
Fehlt mir da ein Zeichensatz?

danke


----------



## Till (14. Sep. 2011)

Ich würde badheader erstmal ausschalten. Dazu kannst Du in die amavisd 50-user datei (oder aber amavisd.conf, wenn Du kein Debian oder Ubuntu einsetzt), folgendes eintragen:

$final_bad_header_destiny = D_PASS;

und dann amavisd neu starten.

Wenn Du bad header noch zusätzlich in ispconfig definiert hast, solltest Du es da auch noch ausschalten indem Du bypass haeder checks mal auf yes setzt.


----------



## Rupertt (14. Sep. 2011)

im amavis hab ich das schon so eingestellt, ich frage mich ob das an der Serverconfig oder irgentwelceh libs liegt?
Ich hatte auch statusmails von google die da hängen gebleiben sind.


----------



## Till (15. Sep. 2011)

Wenn es richtig eingestellt ist, dann müssen die mails jetzt aber durcjkommen. Wenn nicht, dann ist es nicht in ispconfig in allen policys geändert oder aber nicht am Ende der amavisd Konfiguration.


----------



## Rupertt (15. Sep. 2011)

Ist zwar nicht das Thema aber ich hatte heute morgen für einige User das mailquota erschöpft war, ich habe das Limit auf 0 gesetzt, nur greift das bei einem User nicht und der macht mir die Hölle heiß.Alle Mails werden abgelehnt.
ICh habe das Quota auch schon mehrmals geändert, leider ohne Erfolg.
Kann man das manuell irgentwo anpassen damit der User wieder arbeiten kann?


----------



## Till (15. Sep. 2011)

Versuch mal das Limit auf einen sehr großen Wert zu setzen, z.b. 40000 (also 40GB) anstatt es auf 0 zu setzen.


----------



## Rupertt (15. Sep. 2011)

hab ich auchprobiert, ich habe jetzt in der datei maildirsize den wert erhöht.
Änderungen im ispconfig habe sich dort nicht ausgewirkt


----------



## Rupertt (15. Sep. 2011)

Ich nutze dovecot und sieve


----------



## Till (15. Sep. 2011)

Die maildirsize Datei ist für courier setups, deswegen wird sie bei dovecot setups nicht aktualisiert. Dovecot liest bei ispconfig 3 die Maildirgröße direkt aus der mysql DB. Hast Du die maildirsize Datei von einem courier setup vielleicht mit den Emails zusammen rüberkopiert und somit die Mailgrößen Einstellungen von ISPConfig überschrieben?


----------

